# New low profile exhaust cutouts for GTO @ PFYC.com (add power and torque)



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New low profile electric exhaust cutouts now available from PFYC.com!*

This oval-shaped, low profile, electronically controlled exhaust cutout means full control of your exhaust sound from the comfort and convenience of your driver seat. Designed for any car or truck that has limited ground clearance and anywhere from 2.25 inch to 3 inch exhaust pipe, this cutout will give you more sound, more performance, and not take up too much room under your car. With the Quick Time Electric Cutout you can have the best of both worlds -- quiet for the street and wide open for the drag strip, autocross, or racetrack. Go from stealth quiet to wide open power and experience gains even if you're already enjoying an aftermarket exhaust system. You control the volume and you control the power. Open your exhaust with the flip of a switch or using our optional electronic controller (sold separately). Run it closed, run it all the way open or any position in between. Even try adjusting your exhaust's back-pressure to find the optimal gas mileage if you are so inclined.

*FEATURES:*

Fits 2 1/4" to 3" Round Exhaust Pipes
CNC 6061 Aircraft Aluminum Body and Motor Plate
Stainless Steel Butterfly Plate and Shaft
Gears made from High Temp Steel for Long Life
High Torque DC Gear-Driven Motor (produces 1.5 ft-lb of torque)
Low Profile Design
Custom Illuminated Toggle Switch or Optional Controller
Weather Proof Wiring Harness and Connector with gold plated contacts
Made In the USA

Sample Power and Torque Gains:

2010 Camaro SS: 18 horsepower and 17 ft-lb at 5500 RPM
Dodge Charger SRT-8 w/aftermarket cat-back already installed: 11 horsepower and 12 ft-lb across most of the RPM range 

Please click below to go to the ordering page.


*Quick Time Low Profile Oval Electric Exhaust Cutout*








----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

thats pretty cool, dont some high end sports cars have similar setups stock? lambo i think..


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got me cutouts and i love em:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its hard to belive that muffles will kill 17HP though. If that were the case, catback would actually give real preformance increases. Either way the sound with an X pipe would be sweet.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Its hard to belive that muffles will kill 17HP though. If that were the case, catback would actually give real preformance increases. Either way the sound with an X pipe would be sweet.


Depends on location - I don't think mufflers will kill that much HP either, but if you are talking about pre-cat or way up front, there is more power to be gained. Really, if this was me, I'd be doing this for sound and the power would be a free bonus but not something I care primarily about.

Yes, I do think higher end cars do have similar setups.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought about them, had them in the past on my Trans AM.


----------

